# rear speakers



## SentraHawaii (Jan 1, 2004)

pioneer has really nice 6 3/4 oversized speakers that fit perfectly, actually they fit in the front doors as well. plus for the buck there about as nice as it gets


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

i dont recommend pioneer at all, expensieve for the quality, and pioneer has low low quality


----------

